# pkg_add: could not find package pkg-config-0.25_1 !



## BernardoCR (Mar 13, 2014)

I just performed `portsnap fetch/update/extract` on my server.

After it, when trying to install a package, I'm getting the following error:


```
root@vlife:/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql# make install
===>  Installing for php5-mysql-5.4.26
===>   php5-mysql-5.4.26 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>  Checking if databases/php5-mysql already installed
pkg_add: could not find package pkg-config-0.25_1 !
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql.
```

Do any of you know what's wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## BernardoCR (Mar 13, 2014)

Problem solved.

I installed portmaster and did `portmaster --check-depends`, and removed all dependencies.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 13, 2014)

BernardoCR said:
			
		

> I just performed `portsnap fetch/update/extract` on my server.


You statement of "portsnap fetch/update/extract" causes me to clarify:

`portsnap fetch extract` is used to create or replace the local ports tree in its entirety. It is typically run only one time, or whenever the local ports tree needs to be re-created.
`portsnap fetch update` is used to update the existing local ports tree. It is run on demand to keep the local ports tree up-to-date.


----------



## kpa (Mar 13, 2014)

There's an UPDATING entry from July of 2012 relating to pkg-config:


```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
    or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```

If you still had pkg-config installed instead of the correct devel/pkgconf your ports and packages were horribly out of date.


----------

